# Gladfield malts PPG and °L values



## Patrick_BCB (21/2/17)

Just in case this has not been previously posted, Gabi from Gladfields sent me the following information about Gladfield malts PPG and L values - which seeing as I use BrewersFriend meant I could add them as custom malts and get good values out of my recipes.

---From Gabi---
PPG numbers for our malts are:


Crystals - 36
Roasted/Dark Malts - 32
Base Malts - 37
Wheat - 39

Typical colour Lovibond:

Ale 2.7
American Ale 2.5
Pilsner 2.0
Lager Light 1.6
Wheat 2.1
Vienna 3.1
Munich 6.0
Mild Peat 2.0
Manuka Smoked 2.0
Aurora 17.8
Crystal Light 19.3
Crystal Medium 39.9
Crystal Dark 75.5
RedBack 24.9
Shepherds Delight 120.5
Toffee 5.1
Biscuit 24.9
Brown 64.3
Chocolate Dark 487.7
Chocolate Light 356.6
Roasted Barley 506.5
Roasted Wheat 206.7
Gladiator 3.6


----------



## MHB (21/2/17)

Feck I hate silly American systems of measurement... (rant off)
Looks like they have given you the FGD yields (fine grind dry), there website is very good, I wish most other maltsters gave as much detail on their products.

Anyway if you really want to get from the rational %Yield approach its pretty easy
For PPG all you need to do is multiply 46 (the SG of sugar in PPG (1 pound of sugar in 1 US gallon)) by the Yield, say you want to get the PPG for wheat look up the Fine Grind Dry in this case 85%, PPG = 46*0.85 = 39.1 (really 0.0391 SG)

The colour given in EBC (4.1 in this case) divide by 1.97 will give you the oL 4.1/1.97= 2.08 meh call it 2.1

Well as I said they have a great website and now if you really want the numbers in pounds shillings and pence, you can derive it.
Mush better to work in metric, here is a snip from the website


----------



## mstrelan (22/2/17)

Surely in BF you can set your preferred units and have it perform the conversions.


----------



## MHB (22/2/17)

You would like to think so wouldn't you, a lot of American made software works in silly units and then just converts it to metricish. Often I think they don't get/feel metric.
I was looking at a recipe book a while ago, had both units for everything except the bitterness, even in the metric column all the hop additions were in AAU, which only makes any vague sort of sense in limperial. 

So if the database only takes information in stupid numbers, I for one wouldn't be in the least surprised.
Mark


----------



## manticle (22/2/17)

Metric is bad, fake system, it's true.


----------



## MHB (22/2/17)

Yep if you are a Yank and embrace metric your cock will drop of


----------



## yankinoz (22/2/17)

MHB said:


> Yep if you are a Yank and embrace metric your cock will drop of


Damn, is that what caused it? To think I'd blamed Vegemite.


----------



## MHB (22/2/17)

Nah that shit gives you man cans - teach you not to read the fine-print on your visa
 Mark


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/2/17)

It's the doing of the 'Stonecutters" society:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXtQMz1RGNw


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (22/2/17)

The US system IS metric, they just don't know it. The definition of the inch was changed in 1959 to make it exactly 25.4 mm* so the metric system is recognised as primary and all US units are derived from the metric units.


----------



## Mardoo (22/2/17)

MHB said:


> Yep if you are a Yank and embrace metric your cock will drop of


oh shit…I'm effed - or not, actually.


----------



## yankinoz (22/2/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> The US system IS metric, they just don't know it. The definition of the inch was changed in 1959 to make it exactly 25.4 mm* so the metric system is recognised as primary and all US units are derived from the metric units.


Islamosocialists must have done that. Trump will fix it and make American measurements great again.


----------



## Fu ManBru (22/2/17)

MHB said:


> Feck I hate silly American systems of measurement... (rant off)
> Looks like they have given you the FGD yields (fine grind dry), there website is very good, I wish most other maltsters gave as much detail on their products.
> 
> Anyway if you really want to get from the rational %Yield approach its pretty easy
> ...


MHB, thanks for the PPG calc, I'm about to use Supernova in an Amber Ale and was pretty much guessing the value.

However, doesn't the colour calculation EBC divided by 1.97 give you the SRM value not the L value?

I have been using brewtoad calculator for colour https://www.brewtoad.com/tools/color-converter and when the value is low it's SFA difference but if you plug in 114 EBC you get 43 L vs 58 SRM.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (22/2/17)

> However, doesn't the colour calculation EBC divided by 1.97 give you the SRM value not the L value?




Same thing measured different ways.

SRM = Standard Reference Method, basically an algorithm that converts absorbance at 430 nm to the equivalent shade on a Lovibond colorimeter.


----------



## Fu ManBru (22/2/17)

Aye.

But inputing a new malt in BrewersFriend requires a PPG value and a Lovibond value.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (22/2/17)

Just halve the EBC value and put it in as oL. The 1.5% error is immaterial.


----------



## jbaker9 (20/3/17)

I use Beersmith. There is a data file for all Gladfield grains, just need to open it in Beersmith and boom!


----------

